# Hopper/Joey upgrades



## [email protected] Network

If you would like to upgrade to a Hopper please send either Mary B., Matt G., or myself a PM with your phone or account number and we will be more than happy to help!


----------



## James Long

There is an upgrade page online describing the upgrade:
http://www.mydish.com/upgrades/products/hopper/

It does not include the price of the upgrade and suggests a call. We can substitute "PM an authorized DIRT representative" for the call.

Raymond (or other DIRT) can you give an idea of the price or is it too individual based on account history? Are people within their first two year commitment eligible? Are people who took an equipment upgrade recently available? How long since the last upgrade do people have to wait (or does it just raise the price if they have not satisfied their last commitment)?


----------



## Blowgun

And, at this time are you allowed more than one Hopper on your account?


----------



## P Smith

Blowgun said:


> And, at this time are you allowed more than one Hopper on your account?


You are not.


----------



## Blowgun

Well, in that case that rules out my "upgrade".


----------



## P Smith

Just wait when 'seamless' support of two H2k will works in FW ...


----------



## Blowgun

"Seamless"? I would be fine if the two hoppers are independent and don't communicate with each other. In fact, I would prefer it.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Blowgun said:


> And, at this time are you allowed more than one Hopper on your account?


At this time you can have more than one Hopper installed. However the two Hoppers will be unable to communicate and share recordings until the software is released.


----------



## Blowgun

When the software is released to allow the two hoppers to communicate, do you know if I will be able to disable this communication?

The issue is, we have three receivers now and I'm thinking of a Hopper and Joey for one side of the house and a independent Hopper, possible Joey later, for the other side that I don't want shared with the other Hopper.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Blowgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, at this time are you allowed more than one Hopper on your account?
> 
> 
> 
> You are not.
Click to expand...

DISH's online order form is allowing a second Hopper on the account. They charge new customers an additional $199 when five TVs are selected. An additional $298 (total) is charged if six TVs are selected to cover the fourth Joey. For new accounts the first Hopper and three Joeys are free.

DISH's website automatically chooses Hopper/Joey if more than two TVs are listed as being HD. However if one signs up for HD programming and doesn't claim to have any HD sets the traditional ViP receivers are deployed.



Blowgun said:


> "Seamless"? I would be fine if the two hoppers are independent and don't communicate with each other. In fact, I would prefer it.


That is an install option. As software doesn't allow sharing at this time it is hard to say if the final design will have an "off" switch. But it can be handled in the wiring by using special Isolators.


----------



## VDP07

P Smith said:


> Just wait when 'seamless' support of two H2k will works in FW ...


Stated as being "later this year" in todays chat. Not sure exactly what that means.


----------



## P Smith

Most likely it's the same as "SOON".


----------



## ZBoomer

Well, thanks to Raymond's help, I'm signed up for a Hopper and two Joey's to replace my 922 and my wife's 722. Raymond was very helpful, thanks! Scheduled for Monday morning.

So looking forward to having PTAT, and real HD in my office, instead of slinging it in there. Sling is great, but it ain't quite the same as a real HD output. I'll reserve slinging for true remote viewing, on my phone or laptop.

Fingers crossed these things work out, I really like the 922/722!


----------



## [email protected] Network

Blowgun said:


> When the software is released to allow the two hoppers to communicate, do you know if I will be able to disable this communication?
> 
> The issue is, we have three receivers now and I'm thinking of a Hopper and Joey for one side of the house and a independent Hopper, possible Joey later, for the other side that I don't want shared with the other Hopper.


Isolators can be installed so that two Hoppers do not share information.


----------



## smasters

Last night I called and ordered 2 Hoppers and 4 Joeys. I have 6 TV's in the house that I want hooked up. I'm replaced a 625 and a VIP622. (I've waited a while for the upgrade). They will be at the house Monday morning to install.
The total up front fee is $185 and my monthly fee will go up $20 from what it was before. I didn't get a break down in the cost so I don't know what I'm being charged for what. I have been a dish customer since 2007. I'll update the install experience thread when it's installed.
After ordering the CSR read through all of the disclosures. One of them was that the 2 hoppers will not communicate with each other but that will be fixed with a software update in the future.


----------



## P Smith

Just go online and see your breakdown there.


----------



## Blowgun

James Long said:


> DISH's online order form is allowing a second Hopper on the account.


I played around with the online ordering thing and I could not get it to show two hoppers. It kept insisting that I needed a Hopper and two Joeys.



James Long said:


> That is an install option. As software doesn't allow sharing at this time it is hard to say if the final design will have an "off" switch. But it can be handled in the wiring by using special Isolators.





[email protected] Network said:


> Isolators can be installed so that two Hoppers do not share information.


Thanks James and Raymond for clearing that up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I could see scenarios where it might even be desired to not have the two Hoppers communicate with each other. You might, for example, have one Hopper for the adults and one Hopper for the kids' rooms. That way if you had any DVRed stuff on the adult Hopper that you didn't want to be viewable by the kids, they wouldn't even see those recordings from their rooms.

I would like to think that even when they fix the firmware to allow them to communicate, that you could have the option to keep them isolated if you wanted.


----------



## James Long

Blowgun said:


> I played around with the online ordering thing and I could not get it to show two hoppers. It kept insisting that I needed a Hopper and two Joeys.


That is how they serve three TVs. To get the second hopper to appear you have to have five or six TVs.

Getting two Hoppers without three Joeys would be a special case.



Stewart Vernon said:


> You might, for example, have one Hopper for the adults and one Hopper for the kids' rooms. That way if you had any DVRed stuff on the adult Hopper that you didn't want to be viewable by the kids, they wouldn't even see those recordings from their rooms.


On receivers as old as the 622s (perhaps older) DISH allows separate lock lists for TV1 and TV2. I'm looking forward to seeing how Parental Control works between Hoppers and Joeys.


----------



## oldengineer

I ordered 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys today to replace my 722/612/211 setup. The installer showed up and then could not complete the order because he didn't have a "switch" (duo node?) with him. Rescheduled until Sunday. Good thing because Dish CSR assured me that the installer could move all of our recordings from the 722/612 to the new Hopper drives. That turned out to be false (according to the installer) so I at least get some time to move the recordings. Cost was 215.00 minus a refund for unused services.


----------



## P Smith

Use EHD and you'll be fine.


----------



## volcanomike

Called to upgrade and was quoted $300 for one hopper and Joey. If anyone can assist me and get this more affordable please send me a message. Thanks


----------



## Blowgun

James Long said:


> That is how they serve three TVs. To get the second hopper to appear you have to have five or six TVs. Getting two Hoppers without three Joeys would be a special case.


That's unfortunate. Due to the configuration of the house, two Hoppers and one Joey is the only way I would go with an upgrade at this time. Well, back to ruling out my "upgrade".



James Long said:


> On receivers as old as the 622s (perhaps older) DISH allows separate lock lists for TV1 and TV2. I'm looking forward to seeing how Parental Control works between Hoppers and Joeys.


This time around I hope DISH allows the various lock options to work without having to actually lock the entire receiver. Here, there are some options that I wouldn't mind having enable, the issue is that the entire receiver has to be locked for them to actually become enabled. 

I can't think of any reason why the lock option themselves couldn't be enabled as soon as they are selected. And, if parents want to sleep just a little bit easier, they can go one step further and lock the entire receiver. That's the best of both worlds.

The reason, I'm guessing, that the lock options haven't worked when selected is because DISH is likely catering to the lowest common denominator. Yet, this could all be competently and elegantly handle by the intuitiveness of the GUI. Perhaps starting with a simple text warning about the consequences of exiting without locking the entire receiver and if that's acknowledge, then enable the selected lock options and exit the settings.


----------



## James Long

Blowgun said:


> That's unfortunate. Due to the configuration of the house, two Hoppers and one Joey is the only way I would go with an upgrade at this time.


PM a DIRT person ... You'll likely have to pay more for a second Hopper than a second Joey. It doesn't hurt to ask.

As far as the locks issue, I expect that we will be able to lock by channel or rating. By channel doesn't help when some content is good and other content "not so much". For example, record a kids movie on Cinemax. If you lock out Cinemax because of the "Skinamax" hours the kids won't be able to watch their movie. And ratings locks are useless as "unrated" shows are locked out as if they were R rated shows. For a show to pass a ratings lock it has to be rated (in the EPG), and rated lower than the lock level.

I'd like to see a folder lock. Allow recorded programs to be put in folders that could be shared or not shared with specific Joeys.


----------



## domingos35

volcanomike said:


> Called to upgrade and was quoted $300 for one hopper and Joey. If anyone can assist me and get this more affordable please send me a message. Thanks


i was quoted $100 for one hopper and 2 joeys
i guess it depends on your billing history or amount of time u been with dish


----------



## Blowgun

domingos35 said:


> I guess it depends on your billing history or amount of time u been with dish.


Maybe it's also based on how much you spend a month? Magic 8-ball? 20-sided dice? Certainly which CSR you talk to makes a difference. Which is why CSR roulette is important.

This is another thing that bugs me. When I go into a restaurant and order a pizza, the prices are right there on a sign at the order counter. The prices are the same for everyone, no favorites. Nor am I asked for my pizza account number so they can determine how much to charge me this time.

Now I can somewhat understand that a price difference will exist between new and existing DISH subscribers, but when two existing subscribers order the same pizza, I would expect the price to be what's on the sign.


----------



## MDavidM

Placed my upgrade order yesterday morning, and scheduled for a noon to five installation today. Installer never arrived. Called Dish CS, and they said the order had an error and I would need to reschedule. I am self-employed and do not make money sitting at home for five hours waiting for an installer. The call was escalated to the executive office, where I was told I must waste another five hours hoping an installer might arrive another day. TWC is looking good...

I have been a customer for six years, always pay my bill, and maintained a good attitude during my 45 minute call, but this situation is unacceptable.


----------



## James Long

Blowgun said:


> Now I can somewhat understand that a price difference will exist between new and existing DISH subscribers, but when two existing subscribers order the same pizza, I would expect the price to be what's on the sign.


The price list may be too complicated for a sign.

For example, upgrading a cell phone. You can have one year pricing, two year pricing and month to month (no contract) pricing. But if you have not finished your commitment from your last upgrade you will pay the full price for the phone.

A person who just got DISH or just upgraded a couple of months ago has not compensated DISH for the last big discount they received. I can see them paying a higher price than someone who is out of commitment.

In pizza the price sign could say: Regular carryout price $10 each, special price $5 (with proof of previous purchase). Someone walks in the door, pays $10, takes the pizza out to the car, walks back in and buys another pizza for $5 as a "return customer" --- or another five pizzas. The reason for the deal was to reward returning customers, not create a loophole. So the pizza price sign changes to "with proof of purchase on a previous date" and a "limit 2 at the special price" is added. Perhaps not too complicated for a pizza sign.

If the rules are too complicated the sign gets a "* certain restrictions apply" and the satellite upgrade offer gets a "call for pricing".


----------



## HD IS MY LIFE

[email protected] Network said:


> Isolators can be installed so that two Hoppers do not share information.


That's what I want!!! I'm getting 2 Hoppers with 2 Joeys installed next week, Will the installer arrive with the Isolator on hand or is that something that I have to purchase on my own.
Please, can a DIRT member or anyone else help me before my install on monday


----------



## P Smith

It will depend what box he will have in his trunk - Solo or Duo. The new DPX switches required to connect h2k to DPP equipment [DPP44 or DPP LNBF].


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> It will depend what box he will have in his trunk - Solo or Duo. The new DPX switches required to connect h2k to DPP equipment [DPP44 or DPP LNBF].


Two Hoppers requires the Duo node. If he doesn't have it on his truck and can't get one from another installer in the area there cannot be an install.

The isolators (if the installer has them) are installed between the Duo node and each Hopper on the "to host" line. The outputs of each isolator's "to host" and "to client" connect to the Hopper and Joey (respectively) that can talk to each other.


----------



## Blowgun

James Long said:


> The price list may be too complicated for a sign.


Then they need bigger signage.  :lol:

Seriously, I understand what you're saying. Unfortunately, whatever the means are to determine price, there remains inconsistency in the ordering process. I bet if I called twice on Monday, I'd get two different Hopper quotes. And, if I called back a third time to accept one of the two offers, a third quote. And, if that isn't frustrating enough, I do not trust that what was discussed on the phone will actually take place.

Yeah, I know, Live Chat, etc., but that's not my point. Unless, to make the point that others also don't trust phone ordering. And yet, I bet that phone ordering is the most used method and the lease consistent.

I'm not saying that it's always like this. Instead, what I am saying is that it happens often enough in my experience and from reading other people's experiences.

Perhaps that's the problem, it's too complicated.


----------



## renpar61

It's already getting a little complicated for me: I sent a PM to the DIRT (as suggested in the beginning of the thread) but no response yet, I guess too many requests?
So today I decided to give Dish a call, and I was told I can't get the Hopper+Joey upgrade because you need a minimum of 4 HDTV active in the house. Only 3 TVs? No Hopper for you! 
I never heard that one before.
I am a top tier customer of 7 yrs, I have the Everything Package with all the HD extra channels and Protection Plan. 
This sounds ridiculous.


----------



## lparsons21

From all reports that I read, the whole upgrade process is one big crap shoot! No rhyme or reason for the pricing or configuration stories I read. Sounds like yet another 'new' thing they forgot to really train the sales CSRs on!

Hopefully this stupidity will clear itself up in awhile.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sure does sound like Dish was not ready for primetime here... I wonder what they've been doing the past year if not preparing for this major product release?


----------



## renpar61

Well, as suspected the first CSR was wrong, I just went on chat ordered 1Hopper+2Joeys, and the installer will come tomorrow!
Can't wait...
And report back


----------



## Frodo301

I have both called and messaged the Dish reps on Facebook. Both quoted a price of $100.00 four tvs, one hopper three joeys. I specificly asked about standard definition tv sets and a lack of hdmi on on two of my sets and were told by both that it was supported. So for those that have the system are the joeys compatible with sd sets or not? I'm not ordering until I have confirmation. The sd tvs are for the kids and until they no longer work I refuse to upgrade them.


----------



## duffasaurus

Frodo301 said:


> I have both called and messaged the Dish reps on Facebook. Both quoted a price of $100.00 four tvs, one hopper three joeys. I specificly asked about standard definition tv sets and a lack of hdmi on on two of my sets and were told by both that it was supported. So for those that have the system are the joeys compatible with sd sets or not? I'm not ordering until I have confirmation. The sd tvs are for the kids and until they no longer work I refuse to upgrade them.


I have 1 Hopper/3 Joeys and only 2 of my Tvs are HD. The 2 SD Tvs are supported just fine with composite video outputs from the Joeys! You have no reason to hold back now, it's a great system and I only have it for 3 days!


----------



## James Long

Frodo301 said:


> So for those that have the system are the joeys compatible with sd sets or not?


If your SD sets have AV inputs (video and audio on RCA connectors) you will be able to feed them from a Joey. There is no "RF" output (eg: channel 3/4) so if you don't have AV inputs you will need to provide your own modulator.

The menus are designed for a HD set and some items may be difficult to read, but yes - you can use a Joey on a SD set.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Stewart Vernon said:


> I could see scenarios where it might even be desired to not have the two Hoppers communicate with each other. You might, for example, have one Hopper for the adults and one Hopper for the kids' rooms. That way if you had any DVRed stuff on the adult Hopper that you didn't want to be viewable by the kids, they wouldn't even see those recordings from their rooms.
> 
> I would like to think that even when they fix the firmware to allow them to communicate, that you could have the option to keep them isolated if you wanted.


Setting Parental Locks on the Joey's can also accomplish this without sacrificing the ability to view recordings saved on the second Hopper.


----------



## [email protected] Network

HD IS MY LIFE said:


> That's what I want!!! I'm getting 2 Hoppers with 2 Joeys installed next week, Will the installer arrive with the Isolator on hand or is that something that I have to purchase on my own.
> Please, can a DIRT member or anyone else help me before my install on monday


The installer will have Isolators with them. Just let the installer know what you would like to accomplish when he arrives.


----------



## [email protected] Network

renpar61 said:


> It's already getting a little complicated for me: I sent a PM to the DIRT (as suggested in the beginning of the thread) but no response yet, I guess too many requests?
> So today I decided to give Dish a call, and I was told I can't get the Hopper+Joey upgrade because you need a minimum of 4 HDTV active in the house. Only 3 TVs? No Hopper for you!
> I never heard that one before.
> I am a top tier customer of 7 yrs, I have the Everything Package with all the HD extra channels and Protection Plan.
> This sounds ridiculous.


Who did you send a PM to? We were very busy over the weekend handling upgrades. I was out of the office on Friday and Saturday. I am available now if you send me a PM I would be more than happy to assist you.


----------



## James Long

[email protected] Network said:


> Setting Parental Locks on the Joey's can also accomplish this without sacrificing the ability to view recordings saved on the second Hopper.


There are situations where Parental Locks are not good enough. For example, a R rated movie on HBO cannot be locked out without either locking out all other recordings from that channel (including saved children's movies) or using ratings locks that treat "unrated" content as if it were worse than R. Yes, unrated often is worse than R, but there are some programs that simply don't have a rating attached.

Perhaps a folder lock would work better ... where parents could put their content in a folder and lock viewing without a password?

Otherwise separate unshared Hoppers seems like a good way to go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

[email protected] Network said:


> Setting Parental Locks on the Joey's can also accomplish this without sacrificing the ability to view recordings saved on the second Hopper.


True... and that's how I assume most will do it once the Hoppers get the upgrade to communicate with each other.

But in the meantime, it might actually be a beneficial "feature" that they don't communicate for some customers.


----------



## ewingr

I would like a Hopper. But here is my situation.

I have 3 TVs, but one of the 3 is small, in my office, and watched infrequently. I don't really want to pay $7/month for that. Is it still possible to send to an SD TV over the cable like the 722?

I haven't been able to find any info on Dish about the actual size of the Joey. Anyone have info on that? My TV in our Bedroom is mounted up high on the wall, and I have no place to put that. I'm wondering if I will be able to fit it behind the TV in some manner up on the wall.

Oh, also, how does the Hopper communicate to the Joey?


----------



## P Smith

ewingr said:


> I would like a Hopper. But here is my situation.
> 
> I have 3 TVs, but one of the 3 is small, in my office, and watched infrequently. I don't really want to pay $7/month for that. Is it still possible to send to an SD TV over the cable like the 722?
> 
> I haven't been able to find any info on Dish about the actual size of the Joey. Anyone have info on that? My TV in our Bedroom is mounted up high on the wall, and I have no place to put that. I'm wondering if I will be able to fit it behind the TV in some manner up on the wall.
> 
> Oh, also, how does the Hopper communicate to the Joey?


Check the diagrams (bottom page) http://www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## wtrjock

I screwed the Joey to the back of my TV in the bedroom. The Joey's come with a stand that can mount horizontally or vertically. The size is about 6" x 8" x 2".


----------



## txsrooster

Ok if I have two hoppers and 4 joeys..Can I pause on Hopper 1 joey 1 and resume on Hopper 2 joey 1? 
Does that make sense? Maybe after the software update?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

txsrooster said:


> Ok if I have two hoppers and 4 joeys..Can I pause on Hopper 1 joey 1 and resume on Hopper 2 joey 1?
> Does that make sense? Maybe after the software update?


Definitely not right now, as the Hoppers cannot communicate with each other.

Will that be possible once they can? We'll have to wait and see. Ideally you should be able to do that once the Hoppers can communicate with each other... but we'll have to wait to see that for sure.


----------



## txsrooster

Thanks Stewart. I may still do the upgrade. Anyone know if there is an extra charge for the install if they "enter the attic". Got popped with that one when I upgraded to HD.
Wonder if they will do a complete new install of cables..


----------



## Stewart Vernon

txsrooster said:


> Thanks Stewart. I may still do the upgrade. Anyone know if there is an extra charge for the install if they "enter the attic". Got popped with that one when I upgraded to HD.


Probably depends on your installer.

It seems like each installer has a different idea of what is included in a standard install. I get why they wouldn't go out of their way to do free stuff in a complicated installation... but it seems like things like the Hopper/Joey are going to by default need new wiring in a lot of homes and perhaps to different places than before... so I hope that has been taken into account and installers are being paid according for what should be expected extra work.


----------



## Madflava

Ive been trying to get my box upgraded for a week and gotten nowhere. Unfortunately I dont have 5 posts to send a PM to Raymond to see if he can help me out. GUess I need to find some stuff to talk about.


----------



## scredsfan

After a bad experience with a 922, we _just _ (as in 2 days ago) downgraded back to a 722. I haven't been following the boards, so I didn't know anything about the Hopper/Joey. Am I in any way eligible for a Hopper upgrade?


----------



## sbriers

I've seen where it is possible with a DP44 to have a "mixed" system - VIP + Hopper/Joey setup. Is this kosher with Dish? CSR on phone tonight said not physically possible - but I think I got the wrong person...


----------



## James Long

sbriers said:


> I've seen where it is possible with a DP44 to have a "mixed" system - VIP + Hopper/Joey setup. Is this kosher with Dish? CSR on phone tonight said not physically possible - but I think I got the wrong person...


Physically possible but not allowed per DISH's business rules.

_Physically_ it is not hard to have ONE ViP or other tuner on a system converted to a single Hopper or that has a DPP44 switch. Multiple non Hopper / Joey receivers are harder to connect (a single Hopper and two other receivers would physically work on a DPP44). But getting DISH to actually allow such an install and leave the ViPs active is the problem.


----------



## batrad

PM sent to [email protected]

Currently have 2 DVR's on my account 922 and a 612 

Need to add a 3rd TV with DVR service and this might be a better deal and I can escape the FIOS guys knocking on my door touting their multiroom/remote view DVR to the Wife...


----------



## Madflava

Also sent a PM to Raymond. Id really like to swap out my 722s.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

My wife decided that we needed to make the switch to a Hopper/Joey set up. So I sent a PM to Raymond today.

This should be interesting since my current set up is the result of many years of adding services from Dish. Saying that I am switching from 2 622's just can't describe the cabling fun.


----------



## wtrjock

My installer went into the attic without an extra cost. I think it helps to work with the installer and help them if possible.


----------



## tampa8

scredsfan said:


> After a bad experience with a 922, we _just _ (as in 2 days ago) downgraded back to a 722. I haven't been following the boards, so I didn't know anything about the Hopper/Joey. Am I in any way eligible for a Hopper upgrade?


A 2 second visit to the Dish site would have filled you in! lol

Did you pay the $200 for the 922? If so, you might still be able to do it, also depending did you get anything free with the 722 or just mailed to you and you returned the 922?


----------



## Grandude

GeeWhiz1 said:


> This should be interesting since my current set up is the result of many years of adding services from Dish. Saying that I am switching from 2 622's just can't describe the cabling fun.


Ain't that the truth. I have two dishes, one for 110 and 119 and a second for 129 feeding a DPP44 switch under the eaves. Two outputs go through the attic to my family room feeding a 622 and 722. The other two outputs go into the garage to a DP34 switch feeding a 211K in the garage and a 211 in the bedroom. The line to the bedroom also has a diplexed cable signal on it. I guess I'll lose that diplexed signal if I go with a Hopper or Joey there.

In the family room I have the 622 feeding the TV via HDMI and the 722 feeding the same TV via component. And I have the HDMI from the 722 going to my PC setup also in the family room and component from the 622 going to the PC also.

That makes it sound fairly simple cable wise but if you look behind my TV, it would appear that the layer of cables goes back to the ice age. Yuck!

BTW, we are finally enjoying some rain here in Santa Rosa.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

Yeah, we both have had similar experiences. I only have one dish for all three satellites, but there is a second dish there since I used to access 154 to get CBS a long time ago.

I have two lines of output to the 622 in the family room, 1 line for the 622 in the living room and one line to the bedroom (it isn't in use right now). I also have a run from the family room 622 to my wife's office. Each of those lines was installed at a different time starting out over 15 years ago.

Now we have to figure out where to put the Hopper and the 2 Joeys. As long as I can get it set up with the TVs in the family room, living room and the wife's office, it will all work out. I'm sure that the installer and I will have an interesting conversation. 

It is nice that we have been getting some rain around here. But it looks like the rain is going to kill my golf game this weekend.


----------



## Grandude

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Yeah, we both have had similar experiences. I'm sure that the installer and I will have an interesting conversation.


My last install, the addition of a 722 was easy for the installer. He opened the box, filled out the paperwork and watched as I connected everything. Will probably be a similar situation when I finally decide to do the upgrade.

I tried one time to make out a wiring diagram of how everything I have is interconnected. Was not a pretty picture when done considering it included an AV receiver, a cable box, and an OTA antenna feeding two VIPs and the TV directly.


----------



## MDavidM

Grandude said:


> My last install, the addition of a 722 was easy for the installer. He opened the box, filled out the paperwork and watched as I connected everything. Will probably be a similar situation when I finally decide to do the upgrade.


I expected the same for mine, but it required a new dish on the roof. He did that while I installed the new Hopper.


----------



## Grandude

MDavidM said:


> I expected the same for mine, but it required a new dish on the roof. He did that while I installed the new Hopper.


I'm now curious. You are the second person to say that a new dish was required and wonder about the details.

Since I have an aged system with two dishes and a DPP44 it is starting to sound like they will want to install a new dish on my roof also. I would prefer to keep it the way it is in the highly improbable but possible change of heart that would allow us users to run a VIP or two alongside a Hopper/Joey system.

Am I correct in assuming that your situation was similar and the reason for the new dish?

I have a couple of purchased VIPs that I would like to be able to activate/deactivate when needed for company without having to send them back when deactivated.


----------



## BobaBird

As long as you're seeing a full arc (110-119-129 or 61.5-72.7-77) and have a DPP switch (integrated or external), there shouldn't be a need to change your dish setup. The DPP44's power inserter should preferably be on a separate line, if that's not possible it has to be between the switch and the XiP node.

Dish has chosen not to allow older receivers on an account with a Hopper.


----------



## TBoneit

Grandude said:


> I'm now curious. You are the second person to say that a new dish was required and wonder about the details.
> 
> Since I have an aged system with two dishes and a DPP44 it is starting to sound like they will want to install a new dish on my roof also. I would prefer to keep it the way it is in the highly improbable but possible change of heart that would allow us users to run a VIP or two alongside a Hopper/Joey system.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that your situation was similar and the reason for the new dish?
> 
> I have a couple of purchased VIPs that I would like to be able to activate/deactivate when needed for company without having to send them back when deactivated.


Except that if you have a hopper as it is right now you can not activate Any VIP series. That is what is keeping me from going to a hopper. I can't keep the VIP 612 or the VIP622 and have a hopper/joey setup or even a hopper w/no joey.


----------



## Grandude

BobaBird said:


> As long as you're seeing a full arc (110-119-129 or 61.5-72.7-77) and have a DPP switch (integrated or external), there shouldn't be a need to change your dish setup. The DPP44's power inserter should preferably be on a separate line, if that's not possible it has to be between the switch and the XiP node.


All of that would be easy for me. I have the power inserter mounted in the garage along with a DP33 switch and many other things including a small UPS to keep it powered if house power is lost for a short time. Everything else is also on UPSes so everything can still run for a while.

My question about the new dish being installed is what was the reason, or reasoning from the installer on the necessity of replacing the existing dish. I wouldn't want them to refuse to install if I refused to allow them to install a new dish.

I could go to Dish Depot and buy all the hardware, Hoppers and Joeys to do the install myself and have everything in place in case, just in case, the Dish bigwigs decide that it would be OK to have a mix of Hopper/Joeys and VIPs. I don't want to go that route as I have already bought enough receivers in my time. Well maybe those that have had their dish replaced will have the answers to my questions.


----------



## MDavidM

Grandude said:


> Since I have an aged system with two dishes and a DPP44 it is starting to sound like they will want to install a new dish on my roof also. I would prefer to keep it the way it is in the highly improbable but possible change of heart that would allow us users to run a VIP or two alongside a Hopper/Joey system.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that your situation was similar and the reason for the new dish?


The installer never gave me a complete explanation, and I was trying to work while he was here, so I am not sure why he chose to replace the dish. I subscribed to Dish in 2006, and installed a 622 and a 211, serving a total of four rooms. It was a 1000 model single dish setup. There were three LNB's - a twin setup plus a third added, and he said that was the problem. He installed the latest dish model with a much different LNB configuration. Again, I am no expert on these things, and while it sounded strange to me, I did not care either way as long as it worked. And it does work very well.

The thing I cannot understand is why the picture quality improved so much.


----------



## James Long

The hopper node needs to be connected to DPP feeds, either two DPP feeds for the solo node or three DPP feeds for the duo node. It will not work connected to a DP feed (such as a DP33 or DP Twin provides). It should work connected to a DPP44 switch but the simple design is to connect the node directly to a DPP LNBF.


----------



## P Smith

MDavidM said:


> The installer never gave me a complete explanation, and I was trying to work while he was here, so I am not sure why he chose to replace the dish. I subscribed to Dish in 2006, and installed a 622 and a 211, serving a total of four rooms. It was a 1000 model single dish setup. There were three LNB's - a twin setup plus a third added, and he said that was the problem. He installed the latest dish model with a much different LNB configuration. Again, I am no expert on these things, and while it sounded strange to me, I did not care either way as long as it worked. And it does work very well.
> 
> The thing I cannot understand is why the picture quality improved so much.


If you could get a screen with switch matrix, we would know what kind of LNBFs/switch you got.


----------



## thaipinoy1

[email protected] Network said:


> If you would like to upgrade to a Hopper please send either Mary B., Matt G., or myself a PM with your phone or account number and we will be more than happy to help!


Very interested in upgrading, PM sent!


----------



## veschler

Posting to get to minimum for private messages


----------



## MDavidM

P Smith said:


> If you could get a screen with switch matrix, we would know what kind of LNBFs/switch you got.


How do I get to the screen you want to see?


----------



## [email protected] Network

MDavidM said:


> How do I get to the screen you want to see?


The quickest way would be to press Menu > Yellow > Yellow.

Or you can Press Menu then select Settings > Diagnostics > Point DISH.

If you press the System information button on the front panel of the receiver you will also be able to see what orbital locations you are connected to.


----------



## MDavidM

[email protected] Network said:


> The quickest way would be to press Menu > Yellow > Yellow.
> 
> Or you can Press Menu then select Settings > Diagnostics > Point DISH.
> 
> If you press the System information button on the front panel of the receiver you will also be able to see what orbital locations you are connected to.


Two screen images are attached. Wasn't sure exactly what you are looking for, but I'm guessing it is in one of these. Any ideas on why the picture quality is so improved?


----------



## P Smith

MDavidM said:


> Two screen images are attached. Wasn't sure exactly what you are looking for, but I'm guessing it is in one of these. *Any ideas on why the picture quality is so improved?*


Only if you'll post one picture of same channel from same TV [side-by-side, 1/2 screen each] from both DVRs: 922 and 813.


----------



## P Smith

MDavidM said:


> Two screen images are attached. Wasn't sure exactly what you are looking for,* but I'm guessing it is in one of these*. Any ideas on why the picture quality is so improved?


Nope.

Try to press Test button on first picture.


----------



## MDavidM

P Smith said:


> Only if you'll post one picture of same channel from same TV [side-by-side, 1/2 screen each] from both DVRs: 922 and 813.


Traded the 922 for the 813, so a side-by-side comparison is not possible.


----------



## MDavidM

P Smith said:


> Nope.
> 
> Try to press Test button on first picture.


The test button prompts a four stage test, which upon completion returns to the first screen uploaded previously.


----------



## P Smith

MDavidM said:


> Traded the 922 for the 813, so a side-by-side comparison is not possible.


It was the idea to answer - "why ?". 
Sorry, we don't have any evidence of such claim.


----------



## P Smith

MDavidM said:


> The test button prompts a four stage test, which upon completion returns to the first screen uploaded previously.


Could you [proactively] try to find a screen with switch matrix (what include LNBF type, switch type, etc) similar to other IRDs ?


----------



## James Long

I believe the "Details" button is what P Smith is looking for.

On mine it lists the three satellite inputs, the device each is connected to, and what is connected to each port. In my case "Device DPP 1K, 4 ports", "Port1 1K.4 77 Even,Odd", "Port2 1K.4 72 Even,Odd", "Port3 1K.4 61.5 Even,Odd", "Port4 No Connection" - with the same for all three inputs.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> It was the idea to answer - "why ?".
> Sorry, we don't have any evidence of such claim.


And since DISH isn't allowing customers to keep ViPs on an account with a Hopper it is going to be pretty hard to get a "side by side" comparison. 

I suppose one could take pictures before and after upgrade but the content would not be the same ... unless the images were taken from content stored on the USB drive.

BTW: For switch type one can also look under Menu - Diagnostics - System Info (this is not the same System Info as seen by pressing the button on the front of the receiver or pressing menu-menu).
_Caution: Receiver and Smart Card numbers appear in "box e" on the main screen. These should be edited out before any photographs are shared._
The switch info is in "box h" with received satellites in "box g".


----------



## P Smith

Someone from around could lend his 622/722/922 to make the pictures for a couple hours ...


----------



## MDavidM

P Smith said:


> Could you [proactively] try to find a screen with switch matrix (what include LNBF type, switch type, etc) similar to other IRDs ?


Evidently my lack of technical knowledge as it relates to satellite television is somehow being interpreted as passivity. I proactively searched the various menus and pages looking for those fields prior to uploading the screen shots, but did not found them labeled in that way. Thanks to Mr. Long for telling me what you are specifically looking for in terms an investment manager might understand. I'll follow his instructions and report back.

And while you may not have any hard evidence of improved picture quality, it has been reported multiple times by various 813 users. I am noticing improved clarity, better fine variations in minor color transitions, and fewer artifacts in fast moving scenes and sports.


----------



## MDavidM

James Long said:


> BTW: For switch type one can also look under Menu - Diagnostics - System Info
> 
> The switch info is in "box h" with received satellites in "box g".


Thanks for letting me know specifically what I am looking for.

Switch: DPP 1K.2, 1K.2(1), 1K.2(2), 1K.2(3), (4)
Satellites: 119, 110, 129

Since all of this info was in the first image uploaded previously, I am not sure this is what Mr. Smith is seeking. Mr. Smith, if you will define the acronyms, perhaps I can answer your questions.


----------



## P Smith

MDavidM said:


> Thanks for letting me know specifically what I am looking for.
> 
> Switch: DPP 1K.2, 1K.2(1), 1K.2(2), 1K.2(3), (4)
> Satellites: 119, 110, 129
> 
> Since *all of this info was in the first image uploaded previously*, I am not sure this is what Mr. Smith is seeking. Mr. Smith, if you will define the acronyms, perhaps I can answer your questions.











Clearly is not - that was a *summary*.
To follow dig into the issue, it would be necessary to know signal level on each sat and transponder ...

Actually ... Do we have something to resolve ?  You got brand new EA 1000.2 dish with triple DPP LNBF 110/119/129, if you have good signal reading, nothing to worried.


----------



## MDavidM

P Smith said:


> Do we have something to resolve ?


Nothing to resolve. Grandude and others asked for the info earlier in this thread.


----------



## P Smith

OK.

Now if someone will provide any factual base (screenshots) for 'better' PQ claim...


----------



## Grandude

P Smith said:


> OK.Now if someone will provide any factual base (screenshots) for 'better' PQ claim...


It is probably the same thing as feeling that your car drives a little better just after running through the car wash.

Or, it could be that after having a VIP setup for a number of years, people are just watching the program(s) but when they get the H/J system they start again to look at the picture instead of the program for a while.

Or, the detail/color/etc. could actually be better. We do need someone to find a way to really prove this. It probably won't be me as I can't really prove my car runs better after the wash.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> OK.
> 
> Now if someone will provide any factual base (screenshots) for 'better' PQ claim...


Or you could post screen shots proving there isn't.


----------



## Rsmith7226

I also called dish to upgrade to the hopper and they stated that I wasn't a customer long enough to upgrade! My argument is that by upgrading doesn't that commit me to a new two year contract showing that I'll be a long term customer short of paying a expensive cancellation fee?


----------



## smanson

I called into Dish yesterday to discuss upgrading from my 722 to a Hopper/Joey. I was quoted $99 to have them installed. I wanted to take some time to think about it so I called back today. They immediately tried to steer me away from the hopper/joey originally telling me I would be better off staying with the 722. I then explained I would like to get HD to my second TV and they recommended I stay with the 722 and add another DVR for the 2nd TV. I asked why they would recommend that and what the differences would be. They had trouble explaining why and eventually put me on hold. They came back after a few minutes and said it would save me money. Though the monthly fees they quoted did not match up with what Dish has posted. I explained what the Dish website showed and they agreed with me. I ended up not ordering since I did not have confidence in the dish representative I spoke with. Has anyone else run into this scenario?


----------



## MDavidM

Grandude said:


> It is probably the same thing as feeling that your car drives a little better just after running through the car wash.
> 
> Or, it could be that after having a VIP setup for a number of years, people are just watching the program(s) but when they get the H/J system they start again to look at the picture instead of the program for a while.
> 
> Or, the detail/color/etc. could actually be better. We do need someone to find a way to really prove this. It probably won't be me as I can't really prove my car runs better after the wash.


Good point. In this case though, my grown son who has moved out on his own joined us for dinner and to watch the Dallas Mavericks game a few nights ago. After about five minutes of watching, and without knowing we had a new DVR, he asked if I had recalibrated the TV or had something else changed because the picture was so much better. It is a noticeable improvement, and we did not experience this when upgrading from the 622 to the 922. Something is different, although I have no idea what it is.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> Or you could post screen shots proving there isn't.


My alter ego ... devil advocate ?


----------



## hasbeen29650

I have seen some indications on this forum that it is possible to get two Hoppers installed on an upgrade but I have no idea if that means an extra upgrade charge, will I have to do something special when I can in and ask for the upgrade?. At the moment, I have a 722, a 612 and a 222. The DVRs are just connected to one TV each to let me use one tuner or more for recording and the other for watching. We are upgrading the old second TV on the 222 to an HD and so I need to do something and the whole Hopper/Joey thing looks good but I have effectively 6 tunners today and I know I won't get away with cutting back to just 3. My wife will kill me if I try. Hence it looks like two Hoppers with two Joeys would be great and when they talk to each other I would be in hog heaven. So can I do this now or do I need to wait until the magic upgrade "soon". 

Harry


----------



## mdavej

hasbeen29650 said:


> I have seen some indications on this forum that it is possible to get two Hoppers installed on an upgrade but I have no idea if that means an extra upgrade charge, will I have to do something special when I can in and ask for the upgrade?. At the moment, I have a 722, a 612 and a 222. The DVRs are just connected to one TV each to let me use one tuner or more for recording and the other for watching. We are upgrading the old second TV on the 222 to an HD and so I need to do something and the whole Hopper/Joey thing looks good but I have effectively 6 tunners today and I know I won't get away with cutting back to just 3. My wife will kill me if I try. Hence it looks like two Hoppers with two Joeys would be great and when they talk to each other I would be in hog heaven. So can I do this now or do I need to wait until the magic upgrade "soon".
> 
> Harry


I'm in Greenville too. I just called DishTV on Wade Hampton and they did exactly what I wanted the very day the Hopper was released. Mine was $100 for a Hopper plus $15 for the install. Joeys are free. Extra Hoppers are $100-$200 depending on your creditworthiness, etc.


----------



## clotter

smanson said:


> I called into Dish yesterday to discuss upgrading from my 722 to a Hopper/Joey. I was quoted $99 to have them installed. I wanted to take some time to think about it so I called back today. They immediately tried to steer me away from the hopper/joey originally telling me I would be better off staying with the 722. I then explained I would like to get HD to my second TV and they recommended I stay with the 722 and add another DVR for the 2nd TV. I asked why they would recommend that and what the differences would be. They had trouble explaining why and eventually put me on hold. They came back after a few minutes and said it would save me money. Though the monthly fees they quoted did not match up with what Dish has posted. I explained what the Dish website showed and they agreed with me. I ended up not ordering since I did not have confidence in the dish representative I spoke with. Has anyone else run into this scenario?


Edit to note I currently have two 722 DVR's.

I also called yesterday and was basically told the same thing. As much as I would like the new GUI & faster response, I feel they are right. I'm looking at two Hoppers and two Joeys because I know I would have tuner conflicts with a single hopper. My monthly bill would increase $9.00 a month and I would need to pay $200 for the upgrade. I don't feel in as much of a hurry to make a decision now.


----------



## domingos35

i paid $100 to upgrade for 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys 
i think i am going to pay another $100 and get a second Hopper


----------



## tcatdbs

So, an upgrade from a 722 and a 211, to 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys, is $100.00. Monthly fees go from $13.00 to $24.00. Is that correct?

Also, can I do this upgrade with Dish Mover? (moving in about a month). And if I have 2 dishes now, can I get 1 dish at the new place? (they don't actually "move" my existing dishes do they?)


----------



## James Long

tcatdbs said:


> So, an upgrade from a 722 and a 211, to 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys, is $100.00. Monthly fees go from $13.00 to $24.00. Is that correct?


$6 DVR + $7 for the 211 changes to $6 DVR + $4 whole home + $7 for each Joey. Your math is correct.



> Also, can I do this upgrade with Dish Mover? (moving in about a month). And if I have 2 dishes now, can I get 1 dish at the new place? (they don't actually "move" my existing dishes do they?)


The new place gets a new dish. Just bring your receivers along with you (any leased ones will be returned to DISH).

Unless there is a problem with line of sight or any special programming (internationals on 118) you should get one dish.


----------



## mbski

Dish is the worst at charging customers different prices to upgrade to 1 hopper and 1 joey. Some pay $100 some pay $199, while I paid $300.  Terrible way of doing bussiness. It's sad they would lose a customer since 1999, over $100.


----------



## VDP07

mbski said:


> Dish is the worst at charging customers different prices to upgrade to 1 hopper and 1 joey. Some pay $100 some pay $199, while I paid $300.  Terrible way of doing bussiness. It's sad they would lose a customer since 1999, over $100.


The official price to upgrade to 1 Hopper/ 1 Joey is either $100 or $300 depending on the tier the customer falls in. I haven't seen a confirmed case of a customer doing so for the $199 you quote. Could be a case of this , I just haven't seen one. While there have been many reports of varying CSR quotes for this upgrade, when the bill came due, it has been either $100 or $300.


----------



## lparsons21

mbski said:


> Dish is the worst at charging customers different prices to upgrade to 1 hopper and 1 joey. Some pay $100 some pay $199, while I paid $300.  Terrible way of doing bussiness. It's sad they would lose a customer since 1999, over $100.


No worse than DirecTV with their HR34. Prices range from $0 to $500 all mostly depending on what the Magic 8 Ball tells them!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

mbski said:


> Dish is the worst at charging customers different prices to upgrade to 1 hopper and 1 joey. Some pay $100 some pay $199, while I paid $300.  Terrible way of doing bussiness. It's sad they would lose a customer since 1999, over $100.


To be fair... any customer they are asking $300 from is a customer with bad credit or poor payment history or something... so Dish probably wouldn't mind losing that customer.


----------



## lparsons21

Stewart Vernon said:


> To be fair... any customer they are asking $300 from is a customer with bad credit or poor payment history or something... so Dish probably wouldn't mind losing that customer.


Well that is the way that makes the most sense, of course. But from reading here and at the other site, it doesn't seem all that cut and dried. Reports from some that I actually know that got quoted the higher pricing have good credit scores and have been with Dish for quite some time with T200 or more and generally a premium or so.

Something is hinky with the process but no one knows just what it is. Lots of very irritated people got those high quotes. Most took a pass, some switched providers.

That said, D* has been no better about prices quoted to various and sundry people that are existing subs looking to get the HR34.


----------



## mbski

lparsons21 said:


> Well that is the way that makes the most sense, of course. But from reading here and at the other site, it doesn't seem all that cut and dried. Reports from some that I actually know that got quoted the higher pricing have good credit scores and have been with Dish for quite some time with T200 or more and generally a premium or so.
> 
> Something is hinky with the process but no one knows just what it is. Lots of very irritated people got those high quotes. Most took a pass, some switched providers.
> 
> That said, D* has been no better about prices quoted to various and sundry people that are existing subs looking to get the HR34.


Yes you are correct. I have been with dish since 1999 and have always maintained AEP. Credit score of 809. 
I have never been late. So yeah let's all blame it on the customer, and not the dysfunctional corporation! It might be wise of other members to read before posting.


----------



## TBoneit

lparsons21 said:


> Well that is the way that makes the most sense, of course. But from reading here and at the other site, it doesn't seem all that cut and dried. Reports from some that I actually know that got quoted the higher pricing have good credit scores and have been with Dish for quite some time with T200 or more and generally a premium or so.
> 
> Something is hinky with the process but no one knows just what it is. Lots of very irritated people got those high quotes. Most took a pass, some switched providers.
> 
> That said, D* has been no better about prices quoted to various and sundry people that are existing subs looking to get the HR34.


My best guess is the price you are quoted depends on various things.

payment history (late?)
how long since the last upgrade(s)
How long a customer
What package you subscribe to
How often you use customer/tech support.
How you pay, paperless, autopay, or send a check/money order.
Do you call a lot asking for freebies/price breaks

All the answers to those and maybe others are used to score the account and decide what to charge.


----------



## ewingr

I just called to inquire about an upgrade. I currently have one 722.

I've been with them since some time in the late 1990s (Don't remember specific year); always pay on time; have a very good credit score. They quoted me $195 to upgrade. But they said if I pay $6 per month for extended maintenance, they would drop it to $100.

I guess the dishuser.org page is not an official Dish page, or is inaccurate, in that it said this:



> One-time lease upgrade fee for the Whole Home DVR Service: $99 upfront charge for a Hopper and up to 3 Joeys that will be credited back to customers who take AT200, AT250, America's Everything Pack, Latino Dos or Latino Max programming.
> With AT200 or higher you can get Hopper and 3 Joeys for FREE.


I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I think I read that sometimes people get different quotes from different reps.


----------



## VDP07

ewingr said:


> I just called to inquire about an upgrade. I currently have one 722.
> 
> I've been with them since some time in the late 1990s (Don't remember specific year); always pay on time; have a very good credit score. They quoted me $195 to upgrade. But they said if I pay $6 per month for extended maintenance, they would drop it to $100.
> 
> I guess the dishuser.org page is not an official Dish page, or is inaccurate, in that it said this:
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I think I read that sometimes people get different quotes from different reps.


The dishuser.org info is for new customers only. The $195.00 or $100 w/protection plan cost you reported is correct for upgrades. This price indicates you are a high rated customer.


----------



## P Smith

ewingr said:


> I just called to inquire about an upgrade. I currently have one 722.
> 
> I've been with them since some time in the late 1990s (Don't remember specific year); always pay on time; have a very good credit score. They quoted me $195 to upgrade. But they said if I pay $6 per month for extended maintenance, they would drop it to $100.
> 
> I guess the dishuser.org page is not an official Dish page, or is inaccurate, in that it said this:
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I think I read that sometimes people get different quotes from different reps.


Do you have: *AT200, AT250, America's Everything Pack, Latino Dos or Latino Max programming* ?


----------



## ewingr

I have AT250.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Roger,

Please PM your account information to me so I can review your account to see how I can assist you further. Please let me know. Thanks.



ewingr said:


> I just called to inquire about an upgrade. I currently have one 722.
> 
> I've been with them since some time in the late 1990s (Don't remember specific year); always pay on time; have a very good credit score. They quoted me $195 to upgrade. But they said if I pay $6 per month for extended maintenance, they would drop it to $100.
> 
> I guess the dishuser.org page is not an official Dish page, or is inaccurate, in that it said this:
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I think I read that sometimes people get different quotes from different reps.


----------



## hasbeen29650

Well, I thought I would add my experiences to this thread. I just got a new HD TV to replace an old SD in my guest bedroom. Used that as justification to the wife to upgrade to the Hopper equipment. I had a 722 (with sling adapter), a 612 and a 222. The 722 was only hooked to our main room TV. I am replacing it all with 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys. This will give me the same number of tuners that I had but a bit more flexibility and things should get much better when the Hoppers can talk to each other. I was quoted a $1 a month increase in my monthly fee to make the changes and a $200 install charge. The monthly fee was better than I expected but the install was in line with what seems to be discussed here. They are coming on 4/11 (my request) so I will see how it goes.

By the way, I started copying some movies off my present DVRs and noticed that it takes a long time to copy to an external drive. Is that to be expected? It took almost 1 minute to copy each 2 minutes of movie.


----------



## murdawg67

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> To be fair... any customer they are asking $300 from is a customer with bad credit or poor payment history or something... so Dish probably wouldn't mind losing that customer.


I don't have bad credit or bad payment history and they want to charge me $300. So your statement is incorrect. I was a previous DirecTV customer for 12 years with a perfect payment history and switched to Dish because Direct did not want to work with me on prices. Direct is now willing to give me some great deals to come back. Dish better pony up or I may just go back.


----------



## James Long

murdawg67 said:


> I don't have bad credit or bad payment history and they want to charge me $300. So your statement is incorrect.


That is where Stewart's "or something" would apply.

Have you fulfilled your initial two year commitment with DISH? Have you been a customer less than a year? Just a few months? That may be the "something" ... or it may be something else.

DISH isn't sharing the exact formula for discounts so there is no telling if we've guessed the right something or not.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

murdawg67 said:


> I don't have bad credit or bad payment history and they want to charge me $300. So your statement is incorrect. I was a previous DirecTV customer for 12 years with a perfect payment history and switched to Dish because Direct did not want to work with me on prices. Direct is now willing to give me some great deals to come back. Dish better pony up or I may just go back.


As James noted... that is why I said "or something"... Customers that switch back and forth OR call Dish up a lot and ask for special deals tend to get flagged too, so the more deals you ask for (expect) the less likely you are to get them over the long haul.


----------



## murdawg67

"James Long" said:


> That is where Stewart's "or something" would apply.
> 
> Have you fulfilled your initial two year commitment with DISH? Have you been a customer less than a year? Just a few months? That may be the "something" ... or it may be something else.
> 
> DISH isn't sharing the exact formula for discounts so there is no telling if we've guessed the right something or not.


Like I said if they don't want to work with me on price I have other options. I know losing one customer won't hurt them but I will not stay with a company that has no good reason for not working with me.


----------



## James Long

murdawg67 said:


> Like I said if they don't want to work with me on price I have other options. I know losing one customer won't hurt them but I will not stay with a company that has no good reason for not working with me.


That is fine ... just pay your up to $420 early termination fee, return all leased receivers or pay a non-return fee per receiver, pay to safely return the receivers to DISH (using a return box and label is likely the safest way to get the receiver credited as returned) and perhaps get a rebate from DirecTV for going back.

It is your choice.


----------



## hasbeen29650

hasbeen29650 said:


> Well, I thought I would add my experiences to this thread. I just got a new HD TV to replace an old SD in my guest bedroom. Used that as justification to the wife to upgrade to the Hopper equipment. I had a 722 (with sling adapter), a 612 and a 222. The 722 was only hooked to our main room TV. I am replacing it all with 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys. This will give me the same number of tuners that I had but a bit more flexibility and things should get much better when the Hoppers can talk to each other. I was quoted a $1 a month increase in my monthly fee to make the changes and a $200 install charge. The monthly fee was better than I expected but the install was in line with what seems to be discussed here. They are coming on 4/11 (my request) so I will see how it goes.
> 
> By the way, I started copying some movies off my present DVRs and noticed that it takes a long time to copy to an external drive. Is that to be expected? It took almost 1 minute to copy each 2 minutes of movie.


Well, I never heard a confirmation on the install. So I checked my account and the upgrade appointment disappeared. So I contacted Dish. For some unknown reason the whole appointment work order was cancelled. Of course, The day I arranged to be home is no longer available for the install. I will have to wait a few more days and hope that this appointment also does not just disappear. It really sucks to have something like this happen thru no fault of your own.


----------



## hasbeen29650

Well, my install happened Sunday. I now have two hoppers and two joeys. The installer was a bit late but got it all done before I hit time issues so it was okay. It took about 3.5 hours to do and he did not have to really run any new wires. It was his first two hopper installation and he had an instruction sheet that he followed very carefully. He did the first hopper all the way thru to authorization, before he even took the second out of the box. He got it thru to authorization, then unpacked the joeys to get serials, went out and authorized everything and then came back and put in the joeys. We only had one problem which was that both joeys linked to one of the hoppers and we could not move one of them to the other hopper. He called was told to uncable the linked hopper, restart the joey we wanted to move. When we did that thinks linked like we wanted. Not sure if I will ever be able to link and unlink like you are supposed to be able to do but....

Dish online did not know about the equipment change until this morning but it did catch up.

I was able to move all my recordings that I had copied to external back onto the hoppers so that part went well. Setting up my logitech harmony remotes for the hoppers was a bit of a drag but got them working so all in all it seemed to go well.

I like the much better guide, and the picture quality seems fine but was never a big issue to me. The menu setup seems fairly reasonable and all in all I am pleased with the upgrade. Like everyone, I am looking forward to when the hoppers will talk to each other and share recordings but I am better off today than I was before the upgrade and I regard the $200 as a fair price. 

The upgrade took longer than it felt like it should since we spent a lot of time waiting for software upgrades to download and reboot but other than that, it was fairly painless.


----------



## PDSchweitzer

[email protected] Network said:


> At this time you can have more than one Hopper installed. However the two Hoppers will be unable to communicate and share recordings until the software is released.


What's the ETA on a SW update to allow 2 Hoppers to talk to eachother to share recordings?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Soon.


----------



## P Smith

PDSchweitzer said:


> What's the ETA on a SW update to allow 2 Hoppers to talk to eachother to share recordings?


gonna post it in each thread ? http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3001548&postcount=45


----------



## [email protected] Network

PDSchweitzer said:


> What's the ETA on a SW update to allow 2 Hoppers to talk to eachother to share recordings?


We have not received any updates for when this feature will become available.


----------



## hasbeen29650

[email protected] Network said:


> We have not received any updates for when this feature will become available.


Where will the info be posted when this feature does become available? Since I now have two hoppers, I am of course interested to know. Thanks.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Everywhere. Here, first, or the Other Site, probably.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The most likely places to find out when Hoppers are able to see each other:

1. Online forums like this one.
2. Accidentally discovering it yourself the day the firmware updates.

Dish rarely communicates these kinds of feature changes (good or bad) to the general public... so you tend to find out either by checking yourself OR reading a post from someone else who did just that.


----------



## TBoneit

I suspect that in the past announcing a firm date and then having a issue has caused them some problems.

In the past when I had to travel from location to location and call in my ETA I always added one 1/2 hour to an hour for a margin in case of traffic.

In dishes case if they were silly enough to announce it will be ready by the end of May and it slipped until June 3rd people would be angry because they didn't make their announced date. 

And some things never come, Didn't they say that the 721 would have internet browsing when they were introducing it for example? I had one it never got internet BTW. I used it and liked it until they sopped supporting it and replaced it with a 522.


----------



## Sundance

Can you watch content via sling on your laptop with the Haaper?


----------



## garys

The Hopper takes the same sling that the 722 does, so yes.


----------



## domingos35

Sundance said:


> Can you watch content via sling on your laptop with the Haaper?


you sure can
i have one and it works perfectly


----------



## brewer2930

VDP07 said:


> The official price to upgrade to 1 Hopper/ 1 Joey is either $100 or $300 depending on the tier the customer falls in. I haven't seen a confirmed case of a customer doing so for the $199 you quote. Could be a case of this , I just haven't seen one. While there have been many reports of varying CSR quotes for this upgrade, when the bill came due, it has been either $100 or $300.


They quoted me $400!!


----------



## brewer2930

Rsmith7226 said:


> I also called dish to upgrade to the hopper and they stated that I wasn't a customer long enough to upgrade! My argument is that by upgrading doesn't that commit me to a new two year contract showing that I'll be a long term customer short of paying a expensive cancellation fee?


Said the same to me....$449 to upgrade. :eek2:


----------



## James Long

brewer2930 said:


> They quoted me $400!!





brewer2930 said:


> Said the same to me....$449 to upgrade. :eek2:


I feel like I'm reading an auction. Has the price hit $498 yet?


----------



## TBoneit

James Long said:


> I feel like I'm reading an auction. Has the price hit $498 yet?


More like a Middle East Bazaar. Some people seem to have a need to bargain the price for everything.



mbski said:


> Dish is the worst at charging customers different prices to upgrade to 1 hopper and 1 joey. Some pay $100 some pay $199, while I paid $300.  Terrible way of doing bussiness. It's sad they would lose a customer since 1999, over $100.


The DirecTV equipment is all over the place on upgrades for existing customers too. There have to be variables at work that determine what they'll charge.



brewer2930 said:


> Said the same to me....$449 to upgrade. :eek2:


If the last upgrade or the install is so recent that they never made back the investment of equipment and labor to install. Then you will be in effect paying more for the Hopper/Joey to cover that loss.

OTOH if the last equipment they did for you was 4+ years and you always pay on time (Autopay) and you don't have the lowest package I would expect that the upgrade to a Hopper cost would be low.

Cheers


----------



## rld37

Everywhere. Here, first, or the Other Site, probably.

What is the Other Site that I see referred to?


----------



## P Smith

rld37 said:


> What is the Other Site that I see referred to?


It's rebellion station on Dark Side of The Moon !:eek2: Established by ex-member of the site in Y2003.


----------



## rld37

P Smith said:


> It's rebellion station on Dark Side of The Moon !:eek2: Established by ex-member of the site in Y2003.


P, I am customer of D* now for 17 years. That should tell you I am a little thick headed. Your answer yesterday went right over my head. I am strongly thinking of changing to Dish. I have been reading on this great forum for all the information I can absorb. I many times see referrences such as this:
"The other site has several members who had installers on site within a couple of hours of ordering. Impressive."
If there is another site I can gleam more information, I would like to. If it is a private site where regular members are not welcome, just say so or say what the member requirements are. Fair enough?


----------



## P Smith

it's: satelliteguys dot us


----------



## TBoneit

FWIW when I called after the roofers were done replacing the roof, Dishnetwork was there
the same afternoon to align the dish. We only lost one night of TV since the roofers didn't finish the same day they started due to having to replace rotten sheathing.

I wouldn't expect same day installs as it would be quite likely the trucks wouldn't have the equipment needed sitting as spares in case of.


----------



## rld37

Thanks


----------



## tcatdbs

Do I need a TV at each Joey on a new install? I am moving and will do the install before I move. I can move a couple 21" HDTV's to use (I have 2 larger TV's that movers will move). They'll just move the TV from one Joey to the next, right? I'm opening a new account (wife's name) at the new house before we actually move (new house is just down the block).


----------



## Wire Nut

tcatdbs said:


> Do I need a TV at each Joey on a new install?


Shouldn't be problem, just make sure you understand how to program the Hopper/Joey remotes to different televisions and don't kink/squish the coax when moving your furniture. I prefer to do it this way so I do not have to work around massive entertainment centers and clutter.


----------

